
UFO group could have physical evidence to make 'definitive conclusion' - egfx
https://www.foxnews.com/media/suspected-ufo-material-pentagon-official
======
nabla9
To the Stars Academy is for profit business that produces entertainment and
pseudoscientific programming for History Channel and others.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/To_the_Stars_(company)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/To_the_Stars_\(company\))

They have reached a point where they are selling their BS trough Tucker
Carlson, Tyler Rogoway and others.

~~~
maxharris
Don't forget the New York Times:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/26/us/politics/ufo-
sightings...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/26/us/politics/ufo-sightings-
navy-pilots.html) [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/26/science/tom-delonge-
ufo-r...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/26/science/tom-delonge-ufo-
research.html) [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/26/us/politics/ufo-
sightings...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/26/us/politics/ufo-sightings-
navy-pilots.html) [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/18/insider/secret-
pentagon-u...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/18/insider/secret-pentagon-ufo-
program.html) [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/16/us/politics/pentagon-
prog...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/16/us/politics/pentagon-program-ufo-
harry-reid.html)

and CNN:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60ZJQ4I7_3M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60ZJQ4I7_3M)

and Michio Kaku:
[https://facebook.com/michiokaku/](https://facebook.com/michiokaku/)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWEhY5NzaBQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWEhY5NzaBQ)

and Vice:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqdOXfuzDIw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqdOXfuzDIw)

and The Hill: [https://thehill.com/homenews/house/460334-top-homeland-
secur...](https://thehill.com/homenews/house/460334-top-homeland-security-
republican-accuses-navy-of-withholding-ufo-info)

and Politico: [https://www.politico.com/story/2019/09/06/navy-
withholding-u...](https://www.politico.com/story/2019/09/06/navy-withholding-
ufo-sightings-1698396) [https://www.politico.com/story/2019/04/23/us-navy-
guidelines...](https://www.politico.com/story/2019/04/23/us-navy-guidelines-
reporting-ufos-1375290)

and The Washington Post: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-
security/2019/09/18/...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-
security/2019/09/18/those-ufo-videos-are-real-navy-says-please-stop-saying-
ufo/)

This is all over the mainstream media, so I'm taking this news seriously.

~~~
nabla9
The videos are real. What the UFO believers say it's on the video is not real.

There also happens to be UFO believer congressman spooring these
investigations. There is also genuine news generated from UFO spectacle.

Michio Kaku turned into commercial sell-out decades ago.

~~~
maxharris
And the Navy's pilots are just making up what they saw?

